# Advice needed!  My dog is pining for his friend



## starbar (4 March 2011)

I lost my mastiff last week after a very short sharp illness.  I had had her for about 4 years and she was the constant companion of my other dog.  He seemed OK at first.  They were occasionally separated for short periods anyway as I found walking 2 big dogs at the same time a bit of an effort sometimes! 
However, I think he has realised she isn't coming back.  He hasn't eaten for a couple of days...still drinking, just about, but he is totally listless and I don't think I have ever seen a more unhappy face.  He is just lying there with his head on his paws.  Doesn't want to get up, didn't want to go for a walk (very very unusual!) and is showing no interest in anything.
Things I have tried today.  I have tried to get him to eat his breakfast laced with Chappie, never usually fails, an apple turnover (he has a very sweet tooth), cheese, Schmackos, dog biscuits.  I have taken him to my mums where he usually gets spoilt rotten...not interested. I thought being around her dogs might perk him up but this didn't work.  I took him to the yard where he usually sits in the boot and watches me with the horses, but he just lay down not interested.
He hasn't moved all afternoon now.  I even lit the fire because he was looking a bit shivery 
Has anyone got any experience of grieving dogs and how to get them out of it a bit, or at least get him to eat.  This is heartbreaking and I can't lose him as well


----------



## tiggs (4 March 2011)

There is some advice from a vet in this article which might help.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/family/5...s-funny-walking-habits-and-grieving-pets.html
Sorry for the loss of your mastiff.


----------



## Vizslak (4 March 2011)

How sad, sorry for the loss of your girl. If he is still the same tomorrow I would personally be nipping to the vets with him, just to check there isnt another problem being over looked that has coincided with your girls passing. Hope hes feeling chirpier soon. xxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 March 2011)

Im really sorry to hear about your mastiff, you are presuming that your present dog is pining which he probably is but could he be ill.

He has probably got quite low over losing your dog and this could have lowered his immune system and opened himself up to some sort of infection.

On another thread there is the story of Theo who people say died of a broken heart so it does happen.

I would certainly get him checked out and perhaps the vet could give him something to perk up his appetite.

I wish you and him well and hope this is quickly resolved into a happy outcome.


----------



## starbar (4 March 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I was thinking vets would be a good idea tomorrow too.
He is normally a very fit, bouncy healthy dog who has never been ill....and he just looks so sad.  If the vet can get him eating that would make me feel better.
I saw the story about Theo too, how very very sad.  I hope they are together now.


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 March 2011)

So sorry to hear about your mastiff.  When I lost my older bitch her daughter pined terribly, she was pathetic to see, not helped by the fact she was I am sure picking up on my sadness.  I did have her checked out by the vet and once I knew it was nothing physical I just gave her lots of attention and mental stimulation.  I started her back at training classes at 6 years of age, and it seemed to help her.
Hope he, and you both feel a bit better soon.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (4 March 2011)

she will be grieving. tuna fish? corned beef? hope she perks up soon tho it does take time, but a check at the vets to rule out anything lurking might be a good idea. i know you are feeling the loss, but if she is picking up on your vibes then she wont pick up. try some good music, a bit of dancing (with the dog if she will join in!!) and lots of happy fuss and excitement. Good luck, indulge her.


----------



## haycroft (5 March 2011)

so sorry to hear that you lost your dog this must be so sad for you

i lost my beloved peggy a good year back now and my other dog was left on her own(shes never been on her own before) she went downhill and was grieving the lost of her buddy,she has never really been the same since although this lost made her grow up as she was always mothered by peggy

i do now have another dog which i had on order even before peggy was pts
grieving dogs will take time to come round just like us
just give extra  attention which im sure you are and plently of cuddles,if you are really concerned pop him down to the vets

are you considering getting another dog as this may help


----------



## gunnergundog (6 March 2011)

Try to keep to whatever your normal routine was....as much as you can to give your remaining dog some stability.  Do one-on-one interactive games/training with him to occupy his mind.....have you ever done any clicker free-shaping?  

TTouch is supposed to be good for emotional release.....or alternatively, just try gently massaging him, stroking in sweeping strokes towards the heart. He will pick up on your emotional state too, so try to look after yourself and keep calm if you can. Maybe some valerian? Try dorwest herbs for advice...they have a good helpline.


----------

